# Superinsulating Aerogels Arrive on Home Insulation Market At Last



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Superinsulating Aerogels Arrive on Home Insulation Market At Last.

*Over 70 years ago, scientists invented aerogel, the least dense solid known to man, and an insulator four times more efficient than fiberglass or foam. Thanks to recent production advances, aerogel insulation is now available and affordable for consumer purchase.*

-- Tom


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

About time! 70 years.

I wonder when it will hit Home Depot, then I will consider it arriving on the Home insulation market.

.


----------

